# Progesterone or Cypionate for trt



## BlueDog10 (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm on 200mg of cypionate a week for trt that I get from the VA. They will not give me an AI, so I take 1mg of Anastrazole 24 hrs after my shot that i get on my own. I take 100mgs twice a week. Am I dosing my AI correctly? My big question is, is Progesterone better to take than cypionate? What's the difference? Does progesterone have advantages over cypionate?


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I'm on 200mg of cypionate a week for trt that I get from the VA. They will not give me an AI, so I take 1mg of Anastrazole 24 hrs after my shot that i get on my own. I take 100mgs twice a week. Am I dosing my AI correctly? My big question is, is Progesterone better to take than cypionate? What's the difference? Does progesterone have advantages over cypionate?


----------



## GreenAmine (Sep 2, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I'm on 200mg of cypionate a week for trt that I get from the VA. They will not give me an AI, so I take 1mg of Anastrazole 24 hrs after my shot that i get on my own. I take 100mgs twice a week. Am I dosing my AI correctly? My big question is, is Progesterone better to take than cypionate? What's the difference? Does progesterone have advantages over cypionate?


You're a veteran, so I will refrain from being snarky. Progesterone is a hormone involved in menstrual cycles, it is not the same as testosterone, regardless of ester. Do not take progesterone.

I do not understand your question. Are you asking about a different ester for testosterone? Propionate maybe?


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm gonna assume that you've somehow mistaken 'progesterone' for 'enanthate'

In which case, they are almost identical from a practical perspective.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> You're a veteran, so I will refrain from being snarky. Progesterone is a hormone involved in menstrual cycles, it is not the same as testosterone, regardless of ester. Do not take progesterone.
> 
> I do not understand your question. Are you asking about a different ester for testosterone? Propionate maybe?


You’re way nicer than me.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Sep 2, 2022)

I was at the VA getting blood drawn, and the guy drawing my blood said he was on progesterone 3 times a week. I think he may have meant propionate, but when I asked him if he meant propionate he said no. That's what confused me


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I was at the VA getting blood drawn, and the guy drawing my blood said he was on progesterone 3 times a week. I think he may have meant propionate, but when I asked him if he meant propionate he said no. That's what confused me


If he’s taking progesterone he’s in for some pretty nasty side effects (ED, excessive estrogen production, prostate enlargement etc.)

Edit: progesterone does have an effect on testosterone production, and it CAN fall into levels that would be considered low for males, but from what I gather that’s exceedingly rare. @GreenAmine could probably explain it way better.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm taking 100 mgs of cypionate twice a week. I take 1mg of anastrazole 24hrs after each shot. Am I doing this correctly, or should I take the anastrazole more often?


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I was at the VA getting blood drawn, and the guy drawing my blood said he was on progesterone 3 times a week. I think he may have meant propionate, but when I asked him if he meant propionate he said no. That's what confused me


Is...


Is he a trans person?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 2, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I was at the VA getting blood drawn, and the guy drawing my blood said he was on progesterone 3 times a week. I think he may have meant propionate, but when I asked him if he meant propionate he said no. That's what confused me



Progesterone is what they use to chemically castrate pedos, muh dude. You don't want that.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

Did you get a good look at this person's adam's apple


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I'm taking 100 mgs of cypionate twice a week. I take 1mg of anastrazole 24hrs after each shot. Am I doing this correctly, or should I take the anastrazole more often?


How’s your e2? Do you even need an ai?
If yes, then lower your test


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I'm taking 100 mgs of cypionate twice a week. I take 1mg of anastrazole 24hrs after each shot. Am I doing this correctly, or should I take the anastrazole more often?



What’s your e2 level on the bloodwork? Post it up. 

If you need an AI at all, then you should split the anastrazole into half. And then split each half into half. Take a quarter tab twice a week. See what that does to your bloodwork.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 2, 2022)

Are you extremely heavy? Overweight? Most lean people do not need an AI at that dose. We all do aromatize differently though. You would need to get blood work while off the AI to know for sure if you even need it.


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

What do you think the first letter in TRT stands for? 

Hint... It's not Progesterone


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> What do you think the first letter in TRT stands for?
> 
> Hint... It's not Progesterone


Turkesterone, duh!


----------



## GreenAmine (Sep 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> If he’s taking progesterone he’s in for some pretty nasty side effects (ED, excessive estrogen production, prostate enlargement etc.)
> 
> Edit: progesterone does have an effect on testosterone production, and it CAN fall into levels that would be considered low for males, but from what I gather that’s exceedingly rare. @GreenAmine could probably explain it way better.


Progesterone is used by the body to make testosterone, but when exogenous test is being used, that doesn't matter. What does matter is that exogenous test usage suppresses the HPTA, which means that important hormones that would be made by a non-suppressed HPTA are not being made.

This is why pregnenolone, DHEA, and HCG are sometimes used along with TRT. Pregnenolone is made from cholesterol, and is then used to make a multitude of other important hormones (including test and progesterone) that are neuroprotective and cardioprotective. Pregnenolone administration is essentially giving the body what it needs to produce these hormones, since the conversion of cholesterol to pregnenolone is not happening when the HPTA is suppressed.

@BlueDog10 Your buddy probably meant that he was taking pregnenolone.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> Progesterone is used by the body to make testosterone, but when exogenous test is being used, that doesn't matter. What does matter is that exogenous test usage suppresses the HPTA, which means that important hormones that would be made by a non-suppressed HPTA are not being made.
> 
> This is why pregnenolone, DHEA, and HCG are sometimes used along with TRT. Pregnenolone is made from cholesterol, and is then used to make a multitude of other important hormones (including test and progesterone) that are neuroprotective and cardioprotective. Pregnenolone administration is essentially giving the body what it needs to produce these hormones, since the conversion of cholesterol to pregnenolone is not happening when the HPTA is suppressed.
> 
> @BlueDog10 Your buddy probably meant that he was taking pregnenolone.


I knew the part about HPTA suppression. The rest, not so much


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I knew the part about HPTA suppression. The rest, not so much


He’s one of them academics


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s one of them academics


Fancy book-learning’ type.


----------

